# Pretty excited!! Pregnancy ultrasound! Yippee!



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

How exciting!

Your first "Yes!" in the video sounds so thrilled; I'm so happy you got such good news! Congratulations to both you and Momma Journey. When are the puppies due?


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

How very exciting! Just as one door closes, another one opens. 

You all deserve this exciing developement and I hope everything goes smoothly. Quincy and Journey pups, OH, MY! How stunning they will be, both in confirmation and personality.

Let the healing begin. I am so very happy for you.

Viking Queen


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I was trying so hard not to cry! This is such a relief. The babies are due between the 23rd and 26th of October. I have already begun nesting...lol! Thanks so much for your kind words and good wishes.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

No big deal, Cherie... they're just dogs, after all.  
. 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
:bolt:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Countryboy said:


> No big deal, Cherie... they're just dogs, after all.
> .
> .
> .
> ...


Hahaha! Yeah right! My furry, four footed surrogate children! "Just dogs"...we humans should be so lucky, to possess hearts so pure and be capable of love so unconditional. I wonder who ever came up with that phrase...


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Congratulations! I'm so excited to get to watch these puppies grow up! :love2:


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Woo hoo!!!!! Another Journey journey into motherhood!!! Many congratulations and good wishes and all that jazz!!!!

It's so exciting :biggrin:


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

So exciting! Beautiful poodle puppies!
Though I admit I did blush hearing about the extent of Journey and Quincy's "intimate" moments...:act-up:
These pups will be born of true poodle affection for each other <3


----------



## mom2m (Dec 24, 2014)

Congratulations. Those awesome puppies are very lucky...best wishes!


----------



## Mvinotime (May 25, 2015)

Congratulations! So exciting! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Congratulations! I had such fun with your last litter, watching them grow, wanting every single one of them and then seeing them all grown up at the reunion. And how can I forget cheering for Pearl? I'm so excited for Chapter II!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Does this mean you will now allow poor, underfed Journey to eat a decent meal, or two? I think she wants snacks, too!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Charmed said:


> Does this mean you will now allow poor, underfed Journey to eat a decent meal, or two? I think she wants snacks, too!


????????


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Sorry if my remark was confusing.... it was meant as a joke. I remember how Journey had to be locked away from her puppies' food the last time because she was such a piggie. I should have made it more clear that I was joking. It is obvious to everyone that Journey only gets the best of care. I hope she has an easy pregnancy and is blessed with healthy pups. I have so loved following Journey's life story. My apologies for any misunderstanding.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Charmed said:


> Sorry if my remark was confusing.... it was meant as a joke. I remember how Journey had to be locked away from her puppies' food the last time because she was such a piggie. I should have made it more clear that I was joking. It is obvious to everyone that Journey only gets the best of care. I hope she has an easy pregnancy and is blessed with healthy pups. I have so loved following Journey's life story. My apologies for any misunderstanding.


Hahahaha! Oh yes! She was a monkey about swiping her babe's food! I forgot about that. You have an awesome memory. I wish I could find the photo of her in jail for theft!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Whopee! Puppy count down time!!!!!!! Is anyone betting on how many!!????? I'm going to say 10!!!!!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Yay!!!!! Cant wait to see the babies and dream that I can pick one for myself!!!


----------

